# Hallo- Ich bein Hansie- Wie gehets mit alles heiren, Ja!!



## Hansie Bloeckmann (Aug 20, 2014)

Hello to all fellow WW11 aircraft buffs. I am Hansie Bloeckmann (screen name)- good to be aloft- it is always a good day to fly, n'ces pas mon amis? I grew up reading RAF Ace pilot Pierre Clostermann's book "The Big Show" and was hooked--


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome aboard amigo!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome to the mad house!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 20, 2014)

Wilkommen an Bord.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2014)

Welcome.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 20, 2014)

Es ist ein Irrenhaus.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 20, 2014)

Good evening and welcome to the family!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2014)

Wilkommen!


----------



## parsifal (Aug 20, 2014)

its nice to meet you and welcome


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 20, 2014)

Howdy from up north.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 21, 2014)

Welcome from across the Pond.


----------



## mikewint (Aug 21, 2014)

In der Tat, herzlich willkommen auf unserer fast völlig dysfunktionalen Familie von Flugzeugliebhaber . Wir, natürlich, wäre nichts ohne unser Verwaltungspersonal


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2014)

welcome aboard mate...


----------

